

Isn't it strange that TFOOT must be placed between THEAD and TBODY? - webuiarchitect

In an HTML &#60;table&#62;, the TFOOT element must be placed between THEAD And TBODY. http://htmlhelp.com/reference/html40/tables/tfoot.html. What could be the reason behind this?
======
mdaniel
No, because it enables the user-agent to paginate content before the entire
page has even loaded.

And presumably the page author knows a priori what the header and footer for
the table are going to be, so why not transmit that information to the user-
agent as soon as possible?

If you examine XSL-FO, they have similar constructs for what I am guessing are
similar reasons.

~~~
webuiarchitect
Hmmm... makes sense. Thanks!

